# lapierre x control 210



## harry22 (8. August 2016)

hallo 

war schon nee ganze weile nicht mehr hier da ich leider nicht mehr so oft zum radeln komme ! 
nur bin ich jetzt mal wieder bissle gefahren und leider ist mir mein dämpfer kaputt gegangen 
also des öl ist raus gelaufen 
bei dem dämpfer handelt es sich um einen 
rock shoc mc 3.r 
ist leider bissle älter und mit ersatzteilen schwierig 
da soll des servicekit um die 40 euros kosten 
was würdet ihr denn an meiner stelle machen einen neuen dämpfer kaufen ?? 
fahre ja im moment nicht allzuviel und wenn dann kein schweres gelände ! 
würde mich über eure antworten freuen 

mfg harry


----------



## harry22 (15. August 2016)

schade das hier nichts mehr los ist !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

